# 1st kayak trip



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

I'm going on my first kayak trip this Sunday. Probably going to hit west bay, or east matagorda. Being my first trip, if any one was planning on going out sunday, and doesn't mind showing me the ropes i would appreciate it.

Probably planning on throwing plastic, but i'd be down for live bait too.


----------

